# ♥MiCHiE♥'s Beauty Vices



## MiCHiE (Oct 10, 2006)

Where it all lives...My MALM Dressing Table, available at IKEA.







*SHADOWS*




Top Left Palette:
Row 1: Goldmine, Swimming, ________, Freshwater, Deep Truth
Row 2: Sumptuous Olive, _________, Shimmermoss, Milani Blue Ice, Flashtrack
Row 3: Milani Sin Goddess, Humid, Prussian, Plumage, Contrast

Top Right Palette:
Row 1: Passionate, Nocturnelle, Trax, Honesty, Woodwinked
Row 2: Satellite Dreams, Fig.1, Graphology, Handwritten, Milani (don't know the name)
Row 3: Milani Shock, Beauty Marked, Signed Sealed, Typographic, Black Tied

Left Lower Palette:
Row 1: Sketch, Coppering, Embark, Saddle, Brown Down
Row 2: Twinks, Antiqued, Falling Star, Mulch, Expensive Pink
Row 3: Sable, Cranberry, In Living Pink, All That Glitters, Mythology

In pro packs: Tete-A-Tint and Bateau






Row 1: Quad--(clockwise) Patina, Shroom, Ricepaper, Naked Lunch
Pandamonium Quad
Gentle Fumes Quad
Fafi Eyes 1
Nix'ie Femme (top right)
Morocco (lower left)
Row 2: Longcils Boncza Marine, Black, NARS Surabaya, Heatherette Trio 2, Mediteranee
Row 3: Quad--(clockwise) Milani Java Bean, Texture, Wishful, Arena
Stila Talking Smokey Eye Quad

*Unpaletted Eyeshadows:*




Row 1: Gesso, Silver Ring, Pompous Blue, Aquadisiac, Relaxing, Knight Divine
Row 2: Suspicion, Endless Love, Brown Script, Star Violet, Ochre Style, Moth Brown
Row 3: Zonk Bleu!, Parrot, Love-Bud, Club, Pink Venus, Overgrown
Row 4: Banshee, Mystical Mist, Wondergrass, Firespot, Cosmic, Full Flame
Row 5: Flourishing, Chill Blue, Waternymph, Velvet Moss, Peppier, Femme Noir






*Detailed views:*




Row 1: TF Mess In A Dress, Merlot, Lovey Dovey, Dirt Bag, Glamazon, MUFE #17
Row 2: TF First Base, George & Weezy Duo, Oscar, Pearl Necklace, Party Girl Duo
Row 3: Hush CCB, Pink CCB, SB Midnight Black, SB Green Room, SB Envy
Row 4: BN Sun Yellow, NYX Black, NARS Galapagos, NARS Night Clubbing





Row 1: MUFE #72, MUFE #75, MUFE #92
Row 2: UD Honey
Row 3: BM Twilight, TF Deep Space, BM Devotion, WBMM
Row 4: UD Shag, UD Grafitti, SB Camera





Row 1: UD Underground, Benefit Getaway, WBMM
Row 2: UD Go Army, Tan Ray Paint, UD Suburbia, UD Knee High





Row 1: (Duplicate) BN Sun Yellow, NYX Black, NARS Galapagos, NARS Night Clubbing
Row 2: Mi'lady, NARS Night Porter, NARS Night Fever, CARGO Aegean
Row 3: Mary Kay Palette, NARS Can Can, CARGO Ceylon

*PIGMENTS*




Row 1: Samples--Apricot Pink, Pastorale, Pink Bronze, Viz-A-Violet, Teal, Accent Red
Row 2: Vials--Coco Beach, Maroon, Samples--Silver, Violet, Yellow, Pinked Mauve, Electric Coral, Gold, Copper Sparkle
Row 3: Samples--Melon, Clear Sky Blue, Platinum, Golden Lemon, Softwash Gray, Rushmetal, Deckchair
Row 4: Jars--Deep Blue Green, Chocolate Brown, Apricot Pink, Pinked Mauve, Polished Ivory, Subtle, Teal
Row 5: Jars--Tan, RR Blue, Naked, Copper (metal), Golden Olive, Blue Brown, Entremauve
Row 6: Jars--Reflects Transparent Teal Glitter, Softwash Gray

*LINERS & SHADESTICKS & MASCARA (Oh My!)*




Row 1: Delphic, Waveline
Row 2: LM Navy Cake Liner, Stila Smudgepots--Bronze, Black, Silver, LM Black Cake Liner, CRC Blackout Creme Liner, BN Electric Blue Cake Liner, Lithograph, Delineate, Blacktrack, Graphic Brown, Ostentatious, Blitz & Glitz, Nightfish
Row 3: MUFE Cake Liner, Kiss Me Black, NYX Baby Blue, Milani Cocoa, Periwink-Wink, Prussian, UD Deviant, Peacocked, Nightsky, NYX Silver, Delux Beauty Chimpy, Corn SS, Bourbon 24/7, Heated Lash Curler, Crimsonaire SS, Covet 24/7, Shimmersand SS, Sharkskin SS, UD Lucky 24/7, UD Lust 24/7, NYX Charcoal, Boston Fern, UD Zero 24/7, Sea Me SS, P+P Lash, Plushlash Black, UD Soot LL, UD Thames LL, Engraved, Spiked Brow Pencil
Row 4: TF Liquif-Eye, UD Roach LL, UDPP, Clear Brow Set, Auto-Orange LLL, TFSI full size, TFSI sample, UDPP sample, Benefit Lash Luvlies, Inky LLL, Greenplay LLL, Powerplum LLL, Electrolady LLL, Peacocky Glitter Liner, Maple/Charcoal Brow Shader, Kiss Me sample

*LASHES:*





*BRUSHES (incl. Liner Brushes and Lash & Brow combs)*





*LIPSTICKS & LIP GLOSSES*




Top: Assorted lip balms, lipsticks
Glosses (middle row): UD Flare, UD Cherry, UD Mai Tai, UD Heavy, UD O, P+P Lip, TF Billionaire Boyfriend, Benefit Chaperone, MAC Petalpusher, Benefit Who Does Your Work & Didn't Hear It From Me, NARS Orgasm, MAC Instant Gold, OPI Sheer Heaven, Delux Beauty Johnnie, MAC Flashmode & Pinkarat, Benefit Life On The A-List, TF Borderline, Tendertones & TLCs (l) Hush, Hush, Take A Hint, Shush, Baumy Bronze, (r) Sweet Tooth, Daisy Daze, Aquamelon, E-Z Baby
Glosses (bottom row): Lila Crush, UD Wallflower Lip Gunk, NARS Pillow Talk, MAC Clear Lipglass, Juicy Tube Peche, UD Lube In A Tube NYC, MAC Slicked Pink, Juicy Tube Tonic, MAC Who's That Lady, Lip Brush, MAC Sapalicious, BB Brown Sugar Shimmer, Lip Brush, Juicy Tube Twinkle Pink, Liplicious Chocolate Covered Strawberry, Juicy Tube Miracle x 2

*FACE: Powder*




Deep Dark MSF, Dark MSF, Dark Duo MSF
MUFE Super Mat, MAC Blot Dark

*FACE: Blushes, etc...*




Row 1: Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, Metal Rock, Refined Deeper Bronze, Smooth Harmony BP, TF Beach Bunny
Row 2: Shooting Star MSF, NARS--Crazed, Mounia, Outlaw, Torrid, Sin/Casino Duo
Row 3: Loverush, Sweet As Cocoa, CARGO Panama

*Some NARS stuff:*




Row 1: Multiples--Palm Beach, Orgasm, South Beach, Santorini (!!!)
Row 2: Savage Cream Shadow, Schiap Nail Polish, Powder Brush, Gold Rush
Row 3: Galapagos Pan, Albatross

*THE BACKUP BOX*





*Gotta love SAMPLES!*





*My guilty pleasure....the empty box stash. It has upgraded to a bigger box.*


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 10, 2006)

*Deleted post*


----------



## n_c (Oct 10, 2006)

You have a great size collection


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 10, 2006)

Since June!!! WOW great collection girl!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 10, 2006)

holy moly!! you've got bigger collection that me of 4 months than i have of 2 years!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 10, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 10, 2006)

nice collection... love the lip collection and piggie collection


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Damnnnnnnnnnnnn thats a nice collection...love ur e/s palette


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Nice collection.


----------



## Hilly (May 22, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

nice collection!


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Nice collection!


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Awesome!  How do you like the cake mascara?


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

I love it. It's never clumpy, can be layered and still looks natural.


----------



## kblakes (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Nice.  Your collection grew fast.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

wow.

i love you.

I wish I was your little sister....lol. I'd be in heaven


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Wow, nice collection.  Where did you pick up the cake mascara?


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Nice collection!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Nice collection!


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Great collection!!!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

**UPDATED** And vowing to use what I have, which is entirely too much.


----------



## mo_jack (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Woah, sweet cake mascaras! And I love how you have so many things from so many different brands! Sometimes I wish I had more than just a bunch of MAC!


----------



## frocher (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Fantastic collection!  I love your brushes and pigments!!


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

cake mascara thats a new one on me...
that eyeshadow in the blue pan, electrolady and greelplay LL and pinked mauve pigment r just gawjus!!! nice collection


----------



## Hilly (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

great stuff!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Wow, nice collection.  Where did you pick up the cake mascara?_

 
Let's see....I got one from whatshebuys.com and then I found the Marine on sale at drugstore.com. They were about $24-$25 each. And, it's funny, everytime I check those sites, the price just goes up and up. They're $30, now.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mo_jack* 

 
_Woah, sweet cake mascaras! And I love how you have so many things from so many different brands! Sometimes I wish I had more than just a bunch of MAC!_

 
Yeah, I finally got some variety in my life! It was hard. I acquired a lot of MAC when I was working at Nordstrom, but I got into different brands after Specktra. I just love MAC's shadows, though. The variety keeps me going back.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

omg I am so jealous, you have the BEST collection!!


----------



## astronaut (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

I have an empty box stash too!


----------



## righteothen (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

I thought I was the only one that stored their empty boxes ;D.  I don't know, it just always seemed so wrong to throw them away...

And that collection is gorgeous, btw ^_^.  I love the variety.


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

such a fun collection!


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

nice collection!


----------



## Rubiez (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Haha...good to know i'm not the only one keeping those -useless- empty boxes xD.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Gorgeous collection!!  I'm so jealous!  And don't feel bad--despite my ever growing collection, I still feel like I have nothing to wear half the time!


----------



## sincola (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Such a great collection!! It's growing very, very fast!!


----------



## palegirlsrule (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

What a stash! Love it all!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

WoW....(cough) where do you live (cough,cough)...I love your stuff!


----------



## PurpleTai (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Wow! Wonderful collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for explaining about the cake mascara. 
Do you have any looks done with the  NARS eyeshadow duo in Mediteranee? I'm very curious about it. TIA!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

I sure do, check out this thread....

http://specktra.net/f166/when-something-so-right-83914/

It's the 2nd look.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

oooooooh awesome stuff!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im just starting to build mine up!


----------



## jt1088 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

love the makeup!


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Wow, great collection...nice variety too!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

nice collection! love all!


----------



## PurpleTai (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I sure do, check out this thread....

http://specktra.net/f166/when-something-so-right-83914/

It's the 2nd look._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Btw, all the looks are lovely and you are so pretty!


----------



## PurpleTai (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Also, I definitely want that palette now! *lol*


----------



## nunu (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

wow great collection!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop..*CONSTANTLY Updated**

Nice collection!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Nice!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

quess who's jealous. ME!!!


----------



## bellasera (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Love it!  How do you like the cake mascaras?


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely collection!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: We Won't Stop....'Cause We Can't Stop.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellasera* 

 
_Love it!  How do you like the cake mascaras?_

 
I love how I can brush them on forever and it still doesn't look like mascara overload.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Feb 13, 2008)

This.Is.Madness.

I freakin' love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi! Question. How do you like the cake mascaras and the Sugar powder brush?


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Hi! Question. How do you like the cake mascaras and the Sugar powder brush?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I love it. It's never clumpy, can be layered and still looks natural._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I love how I can brush them on forever and it still doesn't look like mascara overload._

 
As for the Sugar brush....ofcourse, it's not as dense as my 182 but, I still use it to sweep my MUFE Matte Powder on. And, it's lasted quite a while now with no shedding.


----------



## Veni (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow! Great collection.


----------



## macaholic2912 (Feb 27, 2008)

wow fab collection!what collection did the eyeshadow in the blue container appear in?im new  to all this!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 27, 2008)

That's Waternymph, from the Lure Collection.


----------



## moustibeil (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank god, i'm not the only one that love to keep empty boxes!!!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW, let me know when you are having a sale ... LOL


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 3, 2008)

i also have an empty box collection.. my mom calls me
a pack rat, but ugh.. i love looking at it. hahhahah weiiird huh


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 4, 2008)

Great stash!!  I love the feather lashes, those are so cute.  Also, how do you like the Longcils Boncza cake mascaras?  Do they seem to work as well as regular wand mascaras?


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 7, 2008)

WOW! great collection!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks all!

I swear, I need to update this SO BADLY! It's just too overwhelming to do it. I have so much respect for those who have large collections and have updated pictires.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 8, 2008)

awesome collection, I so have a empty box stash too that await the day I decide to take them to be recycled! It's scary reaching for the bag after a haul because it's so full!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow you have an awesome collection!!


----------



## macaholic2912 (Apr 10, 2008)

which primer do you prefer UDPP or too faced insurance?i see you have both...fab collection im jealous!:O


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaholic2912* 

 
_which primer do you prefer UDPP or too faced insurance?i see you have both...fab collection im jealous!:O_

 
I really don't have a preference. I'll grab either one without even thinking. They're both fab, IMHO.


----------



## val-x (Jun 2, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 2, 2008)

really nice collection.. great stuff


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 3, 2008)

I love your empty boxes! I didn't want to throw mine away but had no space to store them, lol!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great collection!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great Collection!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, amazing. And I love keeping empty boxes too.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 4, 2008)

I love the empty box collection!  Seems just like me!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

:O I have a question I forgot to ask. You know the picture of your backup makeup? What's the name of that green eyeshadow. It looks amazing...


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_:O I have a question I forgot to ask. You know the picture of your backup makeup? What's the name of that green eyeshadow. It looks amazing..._

 
That's Eyepopping from the C-Shock Collection.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_That's Eyepopping from the C-Shock Collection._

 
aww damn, i was secretly wishing it wasn't l/e. thank you though.


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 10, 2008)

i love this everything is so vibrant and colorful......i LOVE color.....go hard or go home as they say!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow... Inspiration...

I just love how much variety there is in your stash!


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)

nice!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 26, 2008)

you have a really nice collection!


----------



## little_miss_mac (Jul 29, 2008)

i LOVE your collection!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 11, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

amazing collection!


----------



## cuiran (Aug 12, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## sassylena (Aug 12, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## User49 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice collection what is it that holds your lipsticks and where can i get one? xx


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Nice collection what is it that holds your lipsticks and where can i get one? xx_

 
It's a lipstick holder, actually. I got it from The Container Store.


----------



## User93 (Aug 17, 2008)

i like your collection so much! Especially blushes, powders and beauty powders - im keen on face stuff so i really like collections with lots of it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_i like your collection so much! Especially blushes, powders and beauty powders - im keen on face stuff so i really like collections with lots of it!_

 
Thanks! I actually just went back and looked at that picture and it saddens me so much. Since I've moved in June, I have all of my makeup on my bedroom floor in a huge box until I find furniture for my 'Beauty Room'/spare bedroom. Since I can't see everything in front of me, a LOT of stuff doesn't get any love.


----------



## User93 (Aug 18, 2008)

ahh Michie, cmon, you made me laugh really, you gotta show that goodies some love girl!


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I'm totally jealous!! I'm in love with your collection lol!!


----------



## 34macfan (Aug 28, 2008)

I love the collection does that help your lippies stand up?


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *34macfan* 

 
_I love the collection does that help your lippies stand up?_

 
The lipstick holder? It holds them, but the sections are large so they lean and since I wanted to see the names, I cut the original lipstick boxes in half to stand them upside down.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 28, 2008)

What an amazing collection you have! Everything is so colorful, the eyeshadows, pigments and liners!
And I love all of your powders/bronzers/blushes, we like a lot of the same colors!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 9, 2008)

I _love_ that you have a mish-mash of all sorts of brands, I do too, and I love it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I love that you have a mish-mash of all sorts of brands, I do too, and I love it!_

 
I think every collection should have some diversity. There's a jewel in every line. I couldn't work with one line only; it would be a horrible disadvantage to me.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

^I agree, I could never work with just one line, I'm a lover of all brands! Besides, I get bored waaaay too easily!!


----------



## littleinkpot (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW! You have a fantastic collection! I want the Malm dresser sooooo bad... but then I think about all the make up I could buy with the money and I forget to pick it up. Next week definitely.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm so happy I finally got the dresser. I think the ladies of Specktra drove the price up LOL. It's now $179, but well worth it. I love the space and the accessibility I have to my whole collection via one drawer.


----------



## noelsmom (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought I was the only person that kept my empty boxes.


----------



## miss-lilly (Nov 2, 2008)

What an amazing collection!!! 
I love the way you've organized everything!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow I love that dresser from Ikea and your collection


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmmm, I have the Malm bed, and dressers, now you're making me wanna go back and get this vanity! LOL


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2008)

You have a GREAT collection


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 7, 2008)

OMGosh I love samples too! And I always want to keep the empty boxes, but I never quite know what to do with them, so they get tossed unless I can re-purpose it right away


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_My NEW MALM Dresser from IKEA


*My guilty pleasure....empty box stash*



_

 
YOU DEFINATLY JUST MADE MY NIGHTT GIRLL.... I THOUGH I WAS THE ONLY ONE TO KEEP THESE LOL LOL I JUST KIND BRING MYSELF TO THROW OUT BOXES


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow girl! And you keep everything so neat in their boxes!! Great stash


----------



## baby_g (Nov 8, 2008)

Great collection, Michie!
I have the same MALM dresser as you but in the dark wood... and matching bed, bedhead with slide out drawers and the little sliding storage unit. yay! how good is the dresser with all the drawers for makeup?!
ETA: last time i went ikea actually they had a new matching mirror thats the whole length of the dresser and kind of wraps in at the ends towards you if you get what i mean! must get it.. at AU$200 must save first!
hehe


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 8, 2008)

There was a beautiful mirror on display with the table when I got it. It wasn't from the MALM collection, but it was still a perfect fit. It was the length of the table, a more textured frame, same black-brown color.....really nice and only $99. But, I had to bring my table back from TX to LA and had absolutely NO room in the car for anything else!


----------



## baby_g (Nov 12, 2008)

Woah! How did u even fit the table in your car?! LOL
That may have been the one i saw too, my boyfriend spotted it out, i took one look at the price and said "ok keep walking" haha!
everything is much more expensive here in Australia even when our dollar is good

your pics just reminded me how pretty the heatherette boxes are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i keep my boxes for a few months then have to throw them because of lack of space in my cramped room


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 13, 2008)

The loader at IKEA put it in. He even got the back seat in my car to lie flat because I couldn't LOL. The box was on an angle and the front passenger seat was pushed all the way up to give it additional space. I also had to unload it alone, so it came out piece by piece.


----------



## baby_g (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_The loader at IKEA put it in. He even got the back seat in my car to lie flat because I couldn't LOL. The box was on an angle and the front passenger seat was pushed all the way up to give it additional space. I also had to unload it alone, so it came out piece by piece._


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 16, 2008)

i love your vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and your stash


----------



## ruthless (Nov 30, 2008)

That empty box stash is AWESOME!! I laughed out loud at work. I totally flatten and hide mine to recycle later-probably because I think that no one will notice I've bought more MAC if I keep them for a bit.


----------



## NadiaD (Nov 30, 2008)

WOW! Awesome collection - Im rather jealous!

BTW, and I feel mean pointing this out so dont shout at me, BabeCakes is actualy a cake eyeliner that you can use wet. Its not designed as a mascara at all - but it is pretty cool that it can be used as one! I work for BeneFit so Im gonna give this a try out at one point and see how it goes.

But again,.....awesome. And I love that Im not the only one who likes saving the empty boxes for no reason but to love them!!

Nadia xx


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NadiaD* 

 
_BTW, and I feel mean pointing this out so dont shout at me, BabeCakes is actualy a cake eyeliner that you can use wet. *Its not designed as a mascara at all* - but it is pretty cool that it can be used as one! I work for BeneFit so *Im gonna give this a try out at one point and see how it goes.*
Nadia xx_

 
Not a problem. I can't believe it's gone this far. Not only that, I had labeled all of my cake eyeliners as mascaras until now. I've not used it as a mascara, so let me know how well it works if you do LOL!


----------



## ruthless (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NadiaD* 

 
_WOW! Awesome collection - Im rather jealous!

BTW, and I feel mean pointing this out so dont shout at me, BabeCakes is actualy a cake eyeliner that you can use wet. Its not designed as a mascara at all - but it is pretty cool that it can be used as one! I work for BeneFit so Im gonna give this a try out at one point and see how it goes.

But again,.....awesome. And I love that Im not the only one who likes saving the empty boxes for no reason but to love them!!

Nadia xx_

 
Ooo lucky you work for Benefit? I truly hate wearing foundation unless I'm "going out"  I discovered the Dr Feelgood balm/tin this year and it's fabulous, prevents shine and takes the slick off if I do get shiny-and I work 12 hour shifts so my skin is a MESS after this is the only thing that makes it presentable


----------



## misselectrikk (Dec 28, 2008)

Gotta love the empty box stash.


----------



## theperfectqueen (Feb 16, 2009)

I bought this Vanity a couple of weeks ago.  I love the design but I'm a little concerned about the huge gap between the drawer and the actual desk.  I'm afraid that dust will start to collect on my cosmetics.  Also, the desk is a bit wobbly.  Mine is sitting on carpet which causes it to be unstable.  Anyhow, fabulous collection!  Love the box stash (I do the same thing!!).


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine is also on carpet and wobbles if I don't carefully shut the drawer. I refuse to anchor it to the wall, though. I can live with the wobble. I don't have a dust problem, but I do occasionally forget that the drawer is ajar and get fallout on the tray. I just use masking tape to clean it, though.


----------



## aziza (Feb 17, 2009)

I want this dresser!!!


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 7, 2009)

Ooooh! Is that A Too Faced George and Weezy Shadow duo I spot? That's my favorite shadow duo EVER.


----------



## *lolly (Apr 8, 2009)

I loooove your dressing table!!! and your collection of course! I too have a guilty pleasure of keeping my empty boxes!!


----------



## breakablewoman (Apr 13, 2009)

What's a great collection! So cool. I wished, my collection was only half so large.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

WoW!  I agree with the others, I love the dresser!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 31, 2009)

That dresser was _made for_ Specktra members! It is the most awesome vanity for the makeup obsessed. I must make it back to TX for a mirror to complete the look.


----------



## MacOnMe (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Mine is also on carpet and wobbles if I don't carefully shut the drawer. I refuse to anchor it to the wall, though. I can live with the wobble. I don't have a dust problem, but I do occasionally forget that the drawer is ajar and get fallout on the tray. I just use masking tape to clean it, though._

 
I just got the Malm Dressing table the other day on sale for $89 might i just add in.  I thought I put it together wrong because of the wobble.  Now I feel better that its not just me.  You have an awesome collection, I just showed it to my mother so she realizes Im not the only person "who has a problem" lol!!!!


----------



## meker (Jun 21, 2009)

Finally found someone from New Orleans!!!!!! Nice Collection.


----------



## silviachic (Jun 22, 2009)

great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im sad that there are no Ikea's on this island (oahu)... boooo!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 3, 2010)

very well rounded collection!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 8, 2010)

awesome collection girl
can i ask you were is the vanity from


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 16, 2010)

Gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jan 18, 2010)

I am loving your eye lash collection!

AWESOME!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 18, 2010)

AWESOME!!


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mitsuko* 

 
_awesome collection girl
can i ask you were is the vanity from_

 
Thank you. The vanity was purchased at IKEA.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 7, 2010)

I also have the Malm.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your collection, adorable!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Your vanity is so pretty.


----------



## Tahti (May 21, 2010)

Wowww!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 21, 2010)

Great collection... Love when there's lots of different colors


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Great collection! Do you like TFSI or UDPP better? Also, I love that you only have samples of most pigments--I can't even imagine finishing a whole jar!


----------



## madamepresident (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow!!! Let's have a makeup party!


----------



## xCindieh (Apr 21, 2015)

Love your collection!


----------

